# Asus UL30V: Webcam upside down [SOLVED]

## arhenius

Hello everyone:

I'm using gentoo on my new Asus UL30V. Almost everything is working except for the nvidia card (I'll post the details of it in another topic) and the integrated webcam, which is upside down.

I tried to launch amsn with the following commands:

```
 

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so amsn

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4lconvent.so amsn

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so amsn

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l1.so amsn

```

In all cases, amsn shows the camera upside down.  Additionally, when using any of the files in /usr/lib/libv4l/, there is an error message stating that the object can not be preloaded:

```

filipe@dirac ~ $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so amsn

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

```

I have also tried the latest available version of libv4l (from the ~amd64 branch) with the same results.

The camera works fine in cheese (using cheese's flip effect). Is there something I can do about this, or must I send the details of my camera to the upstream developers and wait for a new version of libv4l?

Best regards,

Filipe

----------

## mr.sande

I temporarily fixed this problem on my UL30 a month ago, but I dont remember exactly how  :Razz:   But I did contact the developer and submitted the information he needed to fix it. He said the fix is in v4l-utils-0.8.1. 

This is what I use to launch skype

```
export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
```

it might be usable with other applications.

Hope it helps.

----------

## arhenius

```
export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 && LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so amsn
```

This did the trick.   :Very Happy: 

Many thanks, I'll wait till v4l-utils 0.8.1 becomes availabe on portage. For the time being, this is fine.

----------

